
Newspapers Begin to Use Zillow - rayvega
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/04/01/newspapers-begin-to-use-zillow/
======
chime
I consider the beta of Zillow prices to be about 2-4x that the actual market.
When the market was good in 2007, home appraisers priced my house at $160k up
from $145k two years ago. Zillow said my house was $185k. Now a home appraiser
valued my house at $150k and Zillow says it is $110k.

While it may give the newspapers some cash infusion, overall for the end-user,
Zillow prices are just plain horrible.

